# Asepso soap????



## Denicelpz (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi girls has anyone tried Asepso soap is from England my guy cousin uses it and his acne is gone.But i was wondering have you guys heard of it?Is it good for women skin or ?????? not


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 26, 2006)

I've never heard of it myself, but hopefully one of the ladies here has....


----------



## ashley1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I've heard of the asepso soap i use to suffer with severe acne but now that i've started using it it's like the acne never existed. and to answer your question yes any one can use this soap and age dosent matter


----------



## Mouna (Jan 2, 2007)

what is the soap called excaltly

Thanks


----------



## LVA (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ashley1985* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I've heard of the asepso soap i use to suffer with severe acne but now that i've started using it it's like the acne never existed. and to answer your question yes any one can use this soap and age dosent matter welcome to mut. Thanx for lettin' us know. I'll have to look into it


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds too good to be true, but I want some!


----------



## Mouna (Jan 2, 2007)

does it dry out ur skin badly because the ingredient in it would cause serve dryness


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup. We use it in my country for body soap. its an anteseptic soap and it workls really well for body issues. I used it a long time ago when my face used to be a baby's butt. I might look into it again.


----------

